# Where can I get Cheap Fake goods as I am travelling to Thailand



## ash.naz

Hey folks, any idea where to get cheap fake goods clothing I mean in Bangkok for my personal use... 

Bit too much to be paying for all the items in UK, I know what you going to say!!!!! if you can't afford it then don't desire... I know but what can i say VANITY.. hv to look good in as minimum budget as I can ...


any help would be great


----------



## joseph44

ash.naz said:


> Hey folks, any idea where to get cheap fake goods clothing I mean in Bangkok for my personal use...
> 
> Bit too much to be paying for all the items in UK, I know what you going to say!!!!! if you can't afford it then don't desire... I know but what can i say VANITY.. hv to look good in as minimum budget as I can ...
> 
> 
> any help would be great


In Bangkok there are several places where you can acquire "brand"-goods, but please beware: Taking these goods home (ex. UK) may cause problems with the respective customs. In Holland (for example) one is allowed to take a small quantity into the country. Large quantities will be seized and a huge fine will be the result. 

But ok, the markets: Markets in Bangkok


----------



## duncbUK

Sorry to disappoint you, but cheap fake goods from Thailand that make you look good, simply do not exist. They may be ok for a few weeks but not much longer.

If you are going to the UK and need a designer lable why not buy in the UK, I suspect there will be many bargains given the apparent state of the economy.



ash.naz said:


> Hey folks, any idea where to get cheap fake goods clothing I mean in Bangkok for my personal use...
> 
> Bit too much to be paying for all the items in UK, I know what you going to say!!!!! if you can't afford it then don't desire... I know but what can i say VANITY.. hv to look good in as minimum budget as I can ...
> 
> 
> any help would be great


----------



## ash.naz

joseph44 said:


> In Bangkok there are several places where you can acquire "brand"-goods, but please beware: Taking these goods home (ex. UK) may cause problems with the respective customs. In Holland (for example) one is allowed to take a small quantity into the country. Large quantities will be seized and a huge fine will be the result.
> 
> But ok, the markets: Markets in Bangkok



Oh wow, so many markets, didn't know about that... no LARGE qty, don't wanna mess with the law....


----------



## Song_Si

Fake? I prefer to call them 'original copies'.

My best 'worst' experience was on my first holiday trip to Thailand several years ago - two pair of shorts, maybe 200-300 baht each, looked good and I was rather pleased with these bargains. However the thread must have been biodegradable, water soluble, as after about 3 washes in an automatic washing machine one pair came out in pieces, looked like they had been run over by a lawnmower, all the seams simple fell apart, as did the second pair soon after.

But apart from that, only problem I've encountered at markets is the lack of size range, other 'original' items I've bought have worn as well as genuine brand clothes; 'large' and 'one size' are not big enough, and often they don't have anything to suit taller/larger people. I'm not at all familiar with Bangkok, maybe with a greater western population the size factor may not be an issue. 

We used to live near Aranyaprathet, the eastern border post with PoiPet/Cambodia and huge markets there (Rong Kluea) where many Bangkok and beyond market buyers come to stock up. Interesting place, you can watch huge bales of eg jeans being unwrapped and sorted into piles, all same jeans but little sewing sweat-shops sew on different brand labels.

I suppose it's funny (well we laughed), we went in to a very smart menswear shop in KL after seeing a shirt/trousers on a window model, thought I'd buy the same. Bad news, they stocked nothing above 32" waist, and their 'L' sized shirts would be an 'S' to me. Oh well . . .


----------



## ash.naz

Song_Si said:


> Fake? I prefer to call them 'original copies'.
> 
> My best 'worst' experience was on my first holiday trip to Thailand several years ago - two pair of shorts, maybe 200-300 baht each, looked good and I was rather pleased with these bargains. However the thread must have been biodegradable, water soluble, as after about 3 washes in an automatic washing machine one pair came out in pieces, looked like they had been run over by a lawnmower, all the seams simple fell apart, as did the second pair soon after.
> 
> But apart from that, only problem I've encountered at markets is the lack of size range, other 'original' items I've bought have worn as well as genuine brand clothes; 'large' and 'one size' are not big enough, and often they don't have anything to suit taller/larger people. I'm not at all familiar with Bangkok, maybe with a greater western population the size factor may not be an issue.
> 
> We used to live near Aranyaprathet, the eastern border post with PoiPet/Cambodia and huge markets there (Rong Kluea) where many Bangkok and beyond market buyers come to stock up. Interesting place, you can watch huge bales of eg jeans being unwrapped and sorted into piles, all same jeans but little sewing sweat-shops sew on different brand labels.
> 
> I suppose it's funny (well we laughed), we went in to a very smart menswear shop in KL after seeing a shirt/trousers on a window model, thought I'd buy the same. Bad news, they stocked nothing above 32" waist, and their 'L' sized shirts would be an 'S' to me. Oh well . . .


Song si: thanks so much for the info, is it possible for me to make a day trip to *Aranyaprathet*, I hv been to KL (Kuala Lampur)many times so as HK( hong kong) and found many bargain but bangkok 1st time arnd... I know the size issue as well, well what can I say there diet is phenomenal they are all slim trimmed... but thank you so much for the info....


----------



## Song_Si

unless you wanted to see the countryside, or are buying in bulk (and think you'd need to speak Thai to do that successfully) the trip to Aranyaprathet wouldn't be economical. 
But - it is an easy trip, there is a continual flow of buses to/from the border, people heading onwards into Cambodia, or just crossing into PoiPet for the casinos there.
There is also a train service, but only two trains per day.


----------



## surreal

*funny*

Where can I get fake goods in Thailand???? That has to be the funniest question I have ever seen. How about, where can't you get fake goods....Dear God....Your options are:
1. pay low prices for fake goods.
2. pay high prices for fake goods.
Up to you.
Bargain markets that I know of are Mochit and Pratunam areas.
But the price you pay actually comes down to how well you can haggle. You need to bargain your own prices here. You'll usually be offered a price 3 times higher than what they can sell to the locals.


----------



## surreal

surreal said:


> Where can I get fake goods in Thailand???? That has to be the funniest question I have ever seen. How about, where can't you get fake goods....Dear God....Your options are:
> 1. pay low prices for fake goods.
> 2. pay high prices for fake goods.
> Up to you.
> Bargain markets that I know of are Mochit and Pratunam areas.
> But the price you pay actually comes down to how well you can haggle. You need to bargain your own prices here. You'll usually be offered a price 3 times higher than what they can sell to the locals.


Aranyapathet is good too because that's actually the source of many of the products sold in Bangkok. There's a big market on the border. Go and check it out. But don't forget, haggle, negotiate.


----------



## canamom

*cheap goods*



ash.naz said:


> Hey folks, any idea where to get cheap fake goods clothing I mean in Bangkok for my personal use...
> 
> Bit too much to be paying for all the items in UK, I know what you going to say!!!!! if you can't afford it then don't desire... I know but what can i say VANITY.. hv to look good in as minimum budget as I can ...
> 
> 
> any help would be great


We just came back from Bangkok, try the weekend market, it is from Friday at 6pm till sunday, it sit on 35 acres and will have anything you want. I bought a knock off purse that is high quality for 1000 baht, if it was real it would be worth 1,700.00.

Also try the MBK mall they also have a market, the sky train goes right by there. You'll find everything you want and more.


----------



## jonmlb748

haggle but don't forget smile ,have some banter.


----------



## bcfc

Anywhere really...But don't expect quality


----------



## fendoh

you can find it in 
- JJ market (mochit BTS) - flood now -.-a

- go to Siam BTW or Chitlom (down have many markets there)
MBK (Siam BTS)
Pratunam area, etc

- Victory Monument (Victory monument BTS) - i heard flood now

- Kaoshan (no BTS there, near grand palace but i am not sure flood or not)

- Silom area also have...

I think most of the bangkok have it  but becareful with bargain..
Good luck and enjoy bangkok 

If have time, you can go to ampawath also (floating market) 

cheers


----------

